# Anxiety - Librax vs. Xanax



## Tatonka (Dec 27, 2002)

my doctor just put me on librax for my anxiety related to IBS-D. We had an indepth discussion about the Librax and Xanax, and we decided together to go with Librax. Have any of you taken both? i am wondering if the Librax works well on the anxiety side? the reason i chose it over Xanax, is it is supposed to also help with IBS directly. the xanax is supposed to be more specific for anxiety alone right?just looking for some feedback on the two.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Xanax alone stopped my anxiety-induced D in less than 48 hours. Still take a small dose twice a day and after 8 months still doing the trick.


----------



## Tatonka (Dec 27, 2002)

but librax is in the same class as xanax right? it is good for anxiety as well as for ibs-d right?


----------

